# Spotted my photo on various online stores. Should I be worried?



## trublu (Apr 28, 2013)

Back in June '12, I had gone on a trip to Coorg. I had just got an F1.8 50mm lens back then, and took a lot of great snaps with it. Two days back, I was uploading one of the pics to Pinterest, and did a Google image search to know the name of the flower. 

Google returned "Asus K53SM SX130D" as a search suggestion. Along with it, about 239 search results of various online electronic stores (mostly Indian), all having my photo as the laptop's wallpaper.


Here is the photo I took :

Blues, by ttrublu on DeviantArt

Here is just one of the various places where I found my photo :

Flipkart


Should I be worried about this? If yes, what action should I take - because this isn't just one website. It's present on all websites.

Well, I learnt my lesson and have started putting big, ugly watermarks on all photos I have uploaded.


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 28, 2013)

WTF !!!!!!!!!!!!!! They should pay you for that or something lol


----------



## papul1993 (Apr 28, 2013)

Nice pic dude. All I can say is that put this on your resumé.


----------



## Desmond (Apr 29, 2013)

Send them a mail and tell them that that photo is your private property and ask them to remove it since they are using it without taking permission from you.

Also ask how did they come to be in possession of that pic.

Edit : It could also be that Asus copied your pic, morphed it and provided it to Flipkart.


----------



## Inceptionist (Apr 29, 2013)

You are not alone mate.
'We're being screwed': photographers and designers vent over 'stolen' images
Nailed It: Popular Polish Company 'Borrows' Bloggers' Images - Readers Revolt

I say, go to Reddit like this dude here : 
Sinful Colors STEALS Bloggers' Images : RedditLaqueristas


----------



## papul1993 (Apr 29, 2013)

If a big company really did steal it, then hire a lawyer and earn some money.


----------



## freshseasons (Apr 29, 2013)

Best right now is to forget because I know this for fact that you will lose money as it is extremly difficult to prove the image was yours in Indian court how easy it looks to us. 
   Spening money is also no gurantee that you will win. Better watermark you image from next time. P.s I am using your image as wallpaper right now.


----------



## trublu (Apr 29, 2013)

freshseasons said:


> P.s I am using your image as wallpaper right now.



Did you take my permission? I will sue you !!!!  Hehe..I am honoured.


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 29, 2013)

I think just mail them that its your picture and ask them for recognition ....if they say the wallpaper is taken by asus then ask them about contact person of asus and ask them for recognition or certificate or something ...

Recognition/credit is what u should be given ....If you are posting on public forums u can not restrict anyone from using it...but at least ur name should be mentioned or u should be issued a thank you letter or certificate for the picture. 

Dont use ugly watermarks on pictures ....just post them in size 800x600 which is small enough to be used commercially


----------



## Desmond (Apr 29, 2013)

freshseasons said:


> Best right now is to forget because I know this for fact that you will lose money as it is extremly difficult to prove the image was yours in Indian court how easy it looks to us.
> Spening money is also no gurantee that you will win. Better watermark you image from next time. P.s I am using your image as wallpaper right now.



True that. It is very hard to prove that the pic is really your own. Even if you drop them a mail, they won't really take it seriously because they know about this as well.


----------



## RCuber (Apr 29, 2013)

get in touch with asus and get their legal team's contact details, send them a detailed email regarding the same. they will oblige. all companies will have legal team which handles these kind of issues.


----------



## Upadhyay (Apr 29, 2013)

Lot of people and agencies shamelessly violate IPR but you must write to them and ask them to ether remove the image or pay. In case they do not respond than post your story on every forum, blog, social network you know of.


----------



## trublu (Apr 29, 2013)

@All - Thanks for your advice. As of now, I have received a reply from Flipkart saying "We will get back to you shortly on this." 

I will drop an email to Asus as well - see if any good comes out of it.


----------



## freshseasons (Apr 29, 2013)

trublu said:


> @All - Thanks for your advice. As of now, I have received a reply from Flipkart saying "We will get back to you shortly on this."
> 
> I will drop an email to Asus as well - see if any good comes out of it.



   Cuz its Flipkarts way of replying to anything.Its automated reply. ! Don't read much into it.


----------

